# Camp Chef SmokePro ZG - first impressions



## daveverdo

Thanks to everyone for your help.  Went out and bought a Camp Chef pellet smoker/grill today.  Got a SmokePro ZG from Field&Stream/Dick's Sporting Goods.

Very impressed with the packaging and assembly was a breeze.  Most of it was already assembled.  Just had to install the legs, handle, chimney and rack supports.  Broke it in at 350° and it maintained temp between 335 and 360 for most of the burn in. 

I didn't have time to do a long smoke today so I grilled some bacon wrapped steaks.  Everything worked fine.  I will try to cook something else tomorrow.

Pictures:
Make and Model


Packaging 1


Packaging 2


Assembled


Under the hood


----------



## daveverdo

Controller:


Assembly complete:


Heat shield closed


Heat shield open


----------



## daveverdo

Ready to cook


Didn't have time for a long smoke so decided to grill some bacon wrapped fillets.  


After an hour of low and slow I pumped up the heat to high (got up to 525°) and switch to direct heat


Not the best I ever had but good enough especially with the help of Jim Beam.


----------



## old sarge

Nice looking set-up!  Food looks like it turned out quite well.  Congratulations.


----------



## bdskelly

That pellet pooper will be a great compliment to your Weber Summit


----------



## SmokinAl

Congrats!
It looks like a real nice rig!
Al


----------



## gmc2003

That's a nice looking rig. Enjoy it.

Chris


----------



## flounderhead

Nice but I don't see this model on the Camp Chef website. Is it a Dick's special or discontinued model? I like the idea that you can slide the heat shield as I would want to be able to use it as a grill in addition to a smoker.


----------



## daveverdo

flounderhead said:


> Nice but I don't see this model on the Camp Chef website. Is it a Dick's special or discontinued model? I like the idea that you can slide the heat shield as I would want to be able to use it as a grill in addition to a smoker.



Yes, it is a Dick's exclusive.  I bought it at Field and Stream which is owned by Dick's.  It is a model in between the DLX and SG. 

Step up from the DLX with dual sliding upper racks that give it more cooking area,  the legs are larger, has dual meat probes, the sliding heat shield for direct grilling, and a matte finish.

The SG has the direct heat feature, is a little larger, and has a bottom shelf for added stability.

F&S had the DLX on closeout for $375 and this one for $500.  I don't know if I would have paid the extra $125 for the legs, added cooking space, and extra meat probe alone.  All of those together with the direct grill feature taken together  made the decision easier.

Many of the new Pit Boss grills have the direct heat feature but you need to slide the shield from the inside under the cooking grates.  So it could be challenging if the grill is hot.  The Camp Chef has a handle on the outside of the box so you can slide the shield back and forth on the fly.


----------



## daveverdo

Cooked some 3-2-1 ribs today.  The temp held consistent +/-10 most of the time but it was about 25-30° higher then the setting.  That is, I set it for 200° it fluctuated around 225-230°.  When I raised it to 250° it fluctuated around 275°.  I will send Camp Chef an email and see what they say.

The ribs came out great BTW.


----------



## gmc2003

If your therm is consistently wrong and Camp Chef doesn't replace it - then you should be all set knowing that your running 25* higher then reading.

Chris


----------



## mlrtym44

Looks nice.  Had to go to the website and look at it.  for some reason the pics don't pull up for me.


----------



## daveverdo

Price drop alert on this unit.  Dick's has them on sale for $400.  I went and got the $100 refund today no problem.


----------



## forktender

daveverdo said:


> Cooked some 3-2-1 ribs today.  The temp held consistent +/-10 most of the time but it was about 25-30° higher then the setting.  That is, I set it for 200° it fluctuated around 225-230°.  When I raised it to 250° it fluctuated around 275°.  I will send Camp Chef an email and see what they say.
> 
> The ribs came out great BTW.


@dave, did you foil over the louvered drip pan?
Not that doing so would change the heat fluctuation, I was just curious.
Thanks.
Dan


----------



## daveverdo

forktender said:


> did you foil over the louvered drip pan?
> Not that doing so would change the heat fluctuation, I was just curious.
> Thanks.
> Dan



No, I did not.  I left them open so that I could switch to direct heat easily.  I might consider it if I know I am not going to sear anything.


----------



## forktender

I grabbed one from Dick's yesterday, heck I'm starting to think that I might have a problem.
My yard looks like a used smoker lot, my wife is thrilled with me right now. LMAO!!!


----------



## mattssacre

I might pick one up.  What are the grill surface measurements?  Clearance from bottom grill to top?  Thanks a lot!

EDIT: Nevermind.  I guessed what they were from the other thread about this smoker.  Thanks!


----------



## forktender

The grill grates are about 22x 20 and the space between the top and bottom grate is 8 to 10" Without measuring.
I hope that's what you were after, if you want an exact measurement let me know and I'll measure it for you,
It's no problem at all.


----------



## daveverdo

mattssacre said:


> I might pick one up.  What are the grill surface measurements?  Clearance from bottom grill to top?  Thanks a lot!
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind.  I guessed what they were from the other thread about this smoker.  Thanks!



Not sure if this is the thread you are referencing but there are some measurements by Chef Dave.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...4zg-dicks-sporting-goods.274760/#post-1824510


----------



## Charles McComb

Will the sear box fit the zg?


----------



## NewPelletUser

Charles McComb said:


> Will the sear box fit the zg?


Hey Charles McComb.....yes, the sear box will fit the ZG.
The guts of it are the same size as the DLX with the exception of a different top shelf and the direct heat.
Can't wait to order the Sear box.  Although you can also use the direct flame to somewhat sear your food.


----------



## Charles McComb

Thanks


----------



## daveverdo

I have been doing some reverse searing with the direct grill option and have been happy without the separate sear box.  At the highest setting in direct heat the temp gets up to around 500°.  I know some like to  sear at higher temps but I am happy so far.


----------



## heathmd83

Is there enough space to cook a pork butt on the bottom shelf and still use the top shelf?


----------



## Charles McComb

It all depends on the size and thickness of the pork butt. I recently smoked a full butt surrounded by some vidalia onions and did it in an aluminum foil pan to catch the drippings. I removed both shelves to have easier access to the pan.


----------



## daveverdo

The upper shelf split and is adjustable.  Yu can remove one and slide the other all the way back and there should be enough room.


----------



## daveverdo

UPDATE:  Mine died over the weekend last week.  It won't start up.  I email Camp Chef and got a quick reply with instructions on how to determine if it is the controlled or the heating element.  I haven't had to to check but will keep everyone posted.  

Disapointed that I won't  be able to smoke anything for Memorial Day.  Will just have to live with grilled steaks instead.


----------



## mike243

I think i read how to fire mine up if the igniter failed wouldn’t work if bord bad but once lit it will keep on trucking til your dine


----------



## mike243

Posting off phone on vacation fat thumbs


----------



## Charles McComb

Yes. My igniter worked exactly once. Stick lighter is easy enough.  Love the grill and the sear box.


----------



## gottria

Hey Daveverdo, what's the verdict? Did camp chef take care of it?


----------



## smokingbro

Also interested what the problem was and if Camp Chef fixed. Thinking of getting the ZG at Dick's this weekend.


----------



## daveverdo

smokingbro said:


> Also interested what the problem was and if Camp Chef fixed. Thinking of getting the ZG at Dick's this weekend.



I got the ignitor last week but haven't had time to swap it out.  Hope to get it done this weekend.  It


----------



## gottria

Thanks Dave, how was Camp Chefs customer service? Just got my ZG assembled and it started first try, just hope this is a product will last a long time.


----------



## Charles McComb

I'm just using a stick lighter. My igniter worked once.


----------



## daveverdo

gottria said:


> Thanks Dave, how was Camp Chefs customer service? Just got my ZG assembled and it started first try, just hope this is a product will last a long time.


Customer service was great.  

I emailed them and got a response the next day with instructions on how to determine whether it was the igniter or the controller.  

It took me a few days to check which was the problem and then emailed that it appeared to be the igniter.  The next day I got an email saying they would send a new part.  Got another email with the shipping info and had the part within a week.

If I had acted quickly I would say it would be about ten days from initial contact to delivery of the part.


----------



## midderchaw

Hey Dave, did Camp Chef ever get back to you regarding the temps?  Also, did you get your igniter sorted?


----------



## daveverdo

midderchaw said:


> Hey Dave, did Camp Chef ever get back to you regarding the temps?  Also, did you get your igniter sorted?



I did get the igniter and it worked fine after install.

They did get back to me with some troubleshooting regarding the temps but I never really followed up.  I just set it according to the temperature rather the setting on the knob.


----------

